# Slippery When Wet!



## eatskisleep (Sep 22, 2006)

New Video Link... no more password or anything needed. Please watch it.


http://www.idrivethetrain.com/assets...y_when_wet.wmv

Right Click and Save Target as Please!



Anyway: 

"Slippery When Wet!" An Attitash Downhill Biking Movie 

Mad Dog Moments ©2004-2006 

Comments and Suggestions wanted and appreciated... 

Thanks for watching.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 23, 2006)

No one wants to watch the movie?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 24, 2006)

Really good stuff, found myself saying ouch on more than one occasion.  Couple of questions:


Is that you in the flick, if so, your freaking nuts!
Who's playing in the soundtrack, like the tunes.


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm in a good few of the shots in the movie, I also did some of the filming of my friends...

My friend Alex is the guy who took the bad crash.

Music is by NOFX, from the album Punk in Drublic.

Thanks for the comments.

But as always, more comments would be great  !


----------

